# Cirrus Mk1 engine



## fltenwheeler (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All

I have the castings in hand. Yes, I am the lucky one that purchased the Cirrus castings. Has any one built the engine? 

Can anyone give me any information on Roper points, breaker box, and condenser, Engine Model #1900, Type 1935, Part #664-A8

Thanks

Tim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 11, 2010)

No I haven't built the engine but if you sell me the castings and plans I could look them over and answer all your Questions!! Haahahah!!

Seriously, if that is the ignition system for the Cirrus, you might want to consider a conversion to the modern hall sensor ignition. They are easy to use and setup. I would think it will be alot less trouble than points once installed.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Steve

What I want is the net little moulded housing that is part of this set. It will have electronic ignition.

Tim


----------



## Sxandy (Nov 7, 2014)

I thank you for the photo .I got it right .After looking at everything I got it figured out .I drilled my hole yesterday and Mine looks just like your photo.Next I'm waiting for a tap and a die for the 1/4-40 threads.I've been trying to find a size for cutting the threads with the die .the drill for the tap is a #1 drill but no where does it show what size to turn to use for the die...Have a great day everyone, GH


----------



## rklopp (Nov 8, 2014)

For a 1/4-40 die, why not turn to 0.250 or a little under? I don't understand the problem.


----------

